# De-worming A Fish



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I've recently purchased a Flowerhorn and he was eating like a champ, and gradually lost his appetite. I got it overseas, so I'm thinking it may have some sort of internal parasite (water parameters are in check). Just curious if anybody could recommend a good product. I also want to give it a shot with my Piranha's but they all are healthy with great appetites, should I even bother?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I use Prazi-pro, it's great stuff. I usually treat fresh imports with prazi since they are almost always loaded with parasites, if you think you need to treat your other fish, you can, but it's not 100% necessary.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Never mediacte unless it's really necessary. How often did you feed it, is ther e a chance you just overfed it earlier ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with prazi-pro. Any fish that wasn't captive bred should be dosed.almost all fish wild caught will have some type of internal parasites that can n will effect the growth rate n overall health of your fish.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a little information about the fish.

He's 2.5-3" housed in a 135 g with a female (divided obviously). He's been eating from day one like a champ, but he gradually lost his appetite, and would just eat a couple of pellets from time to time. I'm feeding him some sort of Hikari pellets (don't know the exact name) and my female LOVES it, but he just doesn't touch it.

At first I thought he was intimidated by her (because she's around 4.5-5") and was just a little scared to eat, so I'm not too sure what's happening. Should I pop him in a hospital tank, and dose it and try to feed him in there?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hard to say really. He could be more interested in hookn up with the female, could be he's tired of the food, might have worms.could be a number of things. IMO I don't see how you could go wrong with a shot of prazi-pro, if nothing else peace of mind knowing he's parasite free. Actually I think its EVERY keepers duty to treat all new fish regardless of being wild caught or captive bred.you wouldn't get a dog or a cat n not make sure its healthy.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Hard to say really. He could be more interested in hookn up with the female, could be he's tired of the food, might have worms.could be a number of things. IMO I don't see how you could go wrong with a shot of prazi-pro, if nothing else peace of mind knowing he's parasite free. Actually I think its EVERY keepers duty to treat all new fish regardless of being wild caught or captive bred.you wouldn't get a dog or a cat n not make sure its healthy.


True. And I read how it's completely safe - true?









Guess I'll pick that up from Big Al's, anything else I should know, or buy while I'm there?

/edit

Somebody also recommended me using "Jungle Labs Parasite Clear" with the "Jungle Labs Antiparasite Food" which will be more pricier but has worked with other Fish enthusiast.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd research it yourself as I'm no fish DR. Least after meds you'll know he's parasite free. No Solicitation Allowed has a thread about the growth rate in rhoms n parasites robbing fish of nutrients(basically stealing the hosts food).


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'd research it yourself as I'm no fish DR. Least after meds you'll know he's parasite free. No Solicitation Allowed has a thread about the growth rate in rhoms n parasites robbing fish of nutrients(basically stealing the hosts food).


Great, thanks.

I'll probably go with Prazi-pro because it's much cheaper and treats A LOT of water. In the worst case scenario, I'll transport him into my hospital tank and dose it there. Is there any specific things I should be looking for once I dosed it? Looking at his stool, behaviour, etc.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

jamezgt said:


> True. And I read how it's completely safe - true?


Let's compare it to the "anti-flu" treatmenst we got in Europe. It 's said to be completely safe, yet 95% refused it... why would that be?
Would you want a medical treatement for cancer if you are healthy ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That's how I got to know you : laughing at anything that doesn't fit you








Tell me though, why do you support "treating" everything without knowing if there's anything to treat ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you buy a baby wild fish, it most likely will have some sort of internal parasite.If you buy a piranha from a Lfs its most likely fed feeders, so again it probably has some sort of internal parasite.why not be safe n treat a new fish for a internal parasite then you know your fish is free from any parasites that may be putting the health of your fish at risk. N using cancer treatment isn't even close to being the same.if that's the case I could say its like heartworm preventer in dogs n cats. Or rabies shot. You don't wait till your dogs foaming at the mouth. I'm really surprised I you compared, worming a fish to treating a healthy human with cancer treatment. Coming from someone that corrects everyone for using the term shoaling, or co-hab. I agree with using the least amount of chemical as possible but one good treatment of any new fish gives you a solid base to grow your fish out properly.if you want to use a comparison why not a racehorse or greyhound.you wouldnt just get a colt or pup n start training it without first making sure its healthy.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> If you buy a baby wild fish, it most likely will have some sort of internal parasite.If you buy a piranha from a Lfs its most likely fed feeders, so again it probably has some sort of internal parasite.why not be safe n treat a new fish for a internal parasite then you know your fish is free from any parasites that may be putting the health of your fish at risk. N using cancer treatment isn't even close to being the same.if that's the case I could say its like heartworm preventer in dogs n cats. Or rabies shot. You don't wait till your dogs foaming at the mouth. I'm really surprised I you compared, worming a fish to treating a healthy human with cancer treatment. Coming from someone that corrects everyone for using the term shoaling, or co-hab. I agree with using the least amount of chemical as possible but one good treatment of any new fish gives you a solid base to grow your fish out properly.if you want to use a comparison why not a racehorse or greyhound.you wouldnt just get a colt or pup n start training it without first making sure its healthy.


Truskies.

I like how you think


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

N just for the record I treat my fish once n that's it.no waiting for my fish to actually look or act sick, not grow right,or whatever. I treat once after they settle in n that's it. N op. If it does have worms n you treat it, you probably won't see anything. Most likely it'll just be absorbed by the fish. N one other thing I'm not tryn to make combichrist look bad or make it out like he doesn't know what he's saying.combichrist is a smart mofo when it comes to piranha but seems lately we've been disagreeing on a few things.I understand some don't agree with my thoughts or ways of doing things.that's why I always say research it yourself n ultimately make your own decision I personally would rather treat once n never have to worry again, than wait for it to arise or harm my fish more than it already has.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

So there's no chance, those fish will get along without human intervention... you think like a roman mate








Or an American bt I'll probably have to be careful with that last one


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Alright well I'll pick some up tomorrow, or the day after because of Labour Day.

Would it be best to remove the fish from the 135 gallon, and place him in a smaller tank and dose it there? I would have to use A LOT in order to dose the 135 gallon - I think it'll be wiser if I place him in a hospital tank (10 gallons) so I dose less! I know transporting Piranha's causes a lot of stress, hopefully Flowerhorns handle moving a little better than P's


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a shame that only a couple members replied to this thread.guess most would rather hangout in the launge than help a fellow piranha keeper.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Its a shame that only a couple members replied to this thread.guess most would rather hangout in the launge than help a fellow piranha keeper.


Everything went smoothly! I appreciate your advice and a lot of waste came out of that little guy. He's now eating like a champ, and I'm going to house him in the hospital tank until he gets bigger so I can pop him in the bigger tank







Thanks again.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Glad to hear he's healthy n eatn good again.


----------

